# Dumb a** attack



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

I went to wellington upground last last sat and had less than stellar success!!! and I got home at around 11:30 pm and unloaded everything but my otter II sled... well the next morning I had to make a run to walmart to get snacks for the superbowl.. after an hour playing inside the store I come back to my truck and see the tailgait open and wondering WTF ... and then I realized that I never shut my tailgait the night before!!!!! ( with the tonnoe cover on you cant see it) so my sled flew out of my truck on the way!!!! I backtracked as fast I could but it was too late!!!! it was gone
mann I liked that sled!!!!


----------



## devildog#1 (Jan 21, 2007)

ouch! that sucks!!!


----------



## angler204 (Apr 19, 2008)

Best sled out there too. Reading this reminded me of something from a few years back.
Was fishing New London. Came back to the ramp about 8 or so. Was dragging my stuff down the road to the parking lot to my truck. As I got closer to my truck I looked and thought, wow...don't remember leaving my tailgate down. Then as I got closer I noticed my tailgate wasn't down, some a**crack stole it. Always wondered why that lock was on the tailgate Three F 150's parked in a row and they had to take mine...lol Definitely my biggest loss ice fishing.Bigger than the time my buddy caught our shanty on fire off Catawba, ahh...but thats another story.


----------



## jay2k (Dec 21, 2005)

Do you think someone stole it? I have left mine down as well and never had anything fall out. If you have a cover the wind is not an issue either. You would of almost heard the sled come out no? Trust no one!


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Bummer... sorry for your bad misfortune.


----------



## powerstrokin73 (May 21, 2008)

I lost a brand new treestand outa mine last fall. i had only sat in it once. got home from huntting got everything out but the stand cause i was goin out the next day. and left the tail gate down. made it 15miles down the interstate to mcdonalds and lost it after pullin outa mcdonalds and by the time i realized it and got turned around somebody had smacked it and was throwin it in their s-10 when i got close. <<~~~nope wasn't me. drove to her house a lil pissed off at myself....


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Sorry to hear that Chippewa. Should of came to my house and fished. Take Care.......................Rich


----------



## Chippewa (Oct 25, 2004)

jay2k said:


> Do you think someone stole it? I have left mine down as well and never had anything fall out. If you have a cover the wind is not an issue either. You would of almost heard the sled come out no? Trust no one!


I dont think someone stole it because their were a couple of other things right beside it... I had just siliconed the bottom of it and that sucker was sliding all over.. I am heading to cabelas and bass pro in a couple of weeks so I will look around to find another otter sled..

Rich.. how has the fishing at your place been? we will have to hook up now that I am on the night shift also....


----------



## RichsFishin (Nov 4, 2007)

Fishing is great.Plenty of gills to clean out......................Rich


----------



## WalleyeGuy (Apr 9, 2004)

OH MAN,,, 

Mumfords has jets at the shop.


----------



## boss302 (Jun 24, 2005)

I did the same thing once.........backpack full of books


----------



## baitwell (Jun 19, 2008)

cabelas dundee and bass pro shop didn't have any ice huts left last week


----------



## jiggin'fool (Dec 18, 2005)

my tailgate didn't latch after loading a doe in my truck bed.... lasted until I was pulling onto my street and i hit a bump and the deer came flying out!!! luckily it was only a mile down the road!


----------

